# :-)I have a 2003 Camry. Will uber deactivate me next year?



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

Wonder what happens if my car is considered too old?


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

Once it ages out where you are it's done. They deactivate the car, not you. Time to upgrade to a car that is not old enough to vote.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

AuntyUber said:


> Wonder what happens if my car is considered too old?


yes by next year January the 1st no more ubering with that car, maybe is not by uber regulations but by your city regulations so uber can't do exeptions or waiting time
Also to avoid deactivation in any time you need to provide always all required documents before they expire, like inspection, driver permit, insurance


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Is 2003 the cutoff in your area? If so then yes it will be deactivated. You may want to double check though. The max age for many markets is 2002. Either way, it's probably time to start putting some money away for a replacement.


----------



## MiamiUberMan (Mar 5, 2017)

Just Photoshop all your documents easy peasy


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Just trade it for a 2004 corolla, ought to find takers easy

Or get a 2005 camry that looks same or at least documents for one lol


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

depends on the market requirements 

at midnight on the last day the app will put you offline


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

You are gambling on uber not changing the requirements without warning by then.

I wouldn't put large amounts of money on it.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

uber might say next week your car is already too old, or they might change the requirements to let you drive your current ride for a couple more years.

this deadline isn't for months, i wouldn't do anything yet


----------



## MissEeee (Jul 30, 2017)

Yep. They will deactivate the car. It took them from January to March to do it. Mine was a 2001 Lexus. They deactivated it last March. I just stopped getting pings one day.


----------

